# Upcoming So-Cal Cycle Swap Meet, 12/4/11



## 18622hunter (Nov 29, 2011)

Hello,

I am trying to clean my garage out. I have reserved a space (16) at the upcoming So-Cal Cycle Swap Meet in Long Beach on 12/4/11. I have several parts from 26" balloon men's, women's frames, prewar parts, cycle truck parts, springer forks and parts and much much more. Please come by and buy buy buy. Thanks

Craig


----------



## slick (Nov 29, 2011)

Post some of the stuff up here for those of us who can't come down for the swap!


----------



## 37fleetwood (Nov 29, 2011)

give us an idea what's going to be there. there will be a bunch of us in Long Beach for the Coaster ride that day.


----------



## 18622hunter (Nov 30, 2011)

slick said:


> Post some of the stuff up here for those of us who can't come down for the swap!




Anything you looking for in particular?  Most of my stuff is Schwinn.  Let me know


----------



## 18622hunter (Nov 30, 2011)

37fleetwood said:


> give us an idea what's going to be there. there will be a bunch of us in Long Beach for the Coaster ride that day.




black and ivory 41 ladies Colson with a snap tank

1937 Schwinn ladies frame/truss fork and misc assoc. parts.  fenders have been rolled.  Covered in green house paint.  

50's black ladies Schwinn frame

Late 40's early 50's blue orig paint ladies frame

83 Schwinn frame and fork needs re-painting

59 middleweight frame and modern fork, has been modified for V-brakes. Frame and fork are primered and ready for paint.

Mesinger sliding rail seat restored.  Not a Bob or Gary restoration though.  Nice for a rider and fairly priced

misc cranks, A.S., ladies prewar, new misc chrome prewar spocket, repop phantom sprocket, lucky 7 sprocket

guards: black 80's Schwinn, middleweight, Cycle Truck, prewar Colson

misc springer parts

fender headlight parts for Schwinn, switches, re-chromed covers, light assemblies, couple of lenses one re-pop and one original that needs TLC 

repop drop center wheel set, I think with a Morrow hub (needs to be overhauled)

2speed kickback laced to an aluminum rim, several S-2 wheels/rims (need TLC)

This is just a little bit of the stuff.  I am tossing the idea around of bringing my New Departure parts box full of brake parts.


*HERE IS THE TEASER... ANYONE SHOWING UP WEARING A CYCLONE COASTER SHIRT WILL GET 10% OFF MY ASKING PRICE FOR ANY OF THE STUFF BEING SOLD*


----------

